# help me think about clinics



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all and thanks for everyone who commented on my sperm donnor post it helped me feel a lot better about using imported sperm. Now I'm trying to think about which clinic to use. I'm deciding between Center for repoductive and gynologyc Wales www.crgw.co.uk and London Womens Clinic.

Due to being 30 I'm hoping to use natual IUI. LWC isn't open weekends so could offer it and skip a month if my ovulation feel on the wrong day. LWC list's 37% pregancy rate over three cycles and CRGW 25% for one cycle. HFEA list LCW unstiulated one cycle my age group as 8% live birth but CRGW is too new to have stats listed. I've been to CRGW and liked it but they've only been established a year. I've been to LWC in London but not the Cardiff branch.

At the moment I'm pretty much only looking at these two, I really admire those who travel abroad but at the mo I can only face local treatment.

Anyone want to share throughts or advise on what other questions to ask?

Thanks

Silverbird

/links


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Silverbird - in my personal opinion I don't think either clinic will make all that much difference to the success rate for IUI. After all it's just bunging some sperm up there!  I think the HFEA rate is closest to reality than the other two rates. I would just pick the clinic that will be easiest for you to get to, and who is open on weekends (would LWC charge you if you started a cycle but decided to postpone until the following month because the date for insemination fell on a weekend?).


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Silverbird

I have not had iui but I have been to the lister and was very impressed. Sorry know that does not help a lot.  Also I see that ur dh was paralysed and later died. I just wanted to send u my regards, the same thing happened to my dad. Anyhow just wanted to wish u well. X x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Carmac, hope u and your little one are good.  Good point about LCW and if a cycle was not possible, I'll check with them.  The other thing I worried was if they would pressure me into trying either side of the weekend when that wasn't bang on the time and waste my money.  Really it was kind of my tought that it didn't matter much for a iui so to go with the cheapest.  With IVF drugs, OHSS more money etc I would want to look at things very carefuly but iui I'm not so worried.

Thanks coweyes.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i personally wouldn't use a clinic that isn't offfering a 7 day a week service Good luck with your decision


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hiya Silverbird.


I was at LWC for a while. They do do IUIs on a Saturday, but not on Sundays.  So if you got your surge on a Saturday they would call you in later that same day for tx.


Choosing a clinic:  I agree with Caramac that for IUI it probably doesn't make that much difference. Having had tx at three different clinics, the other thing that made a difference for me was way the staff dealt/communicated with me- there was a big difference between clinics. In future I would always make it a bit more of a priority to go with my gut feeling on their care of patients - you can tell a lot from how much time they're willing to give you on the phone, whether they get back to you if they say they will etc. 


Don't know if that'll help, but good luck with the decision!


Minnie x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd agree with Caramac and Minnie - the technical side of things is less important for IUI so go with the one which is most convenient, most flexible and which you like the most in terms of the feel of the place and the way they deal with you
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all thanks for your advise.  I've booked an appoinmnet with CRGW for the 11/10/12! Although unfortunaly they've put their prices up so they are the same cost as LWC and will cost more to get to but are open weekends (Minne were you at LWC Cardiff? they said they weren't open weeks at all).

Have any of you used Foresight for preconcpetion care? They gave me a really good hair anaylis and supplements but when I rang with some queries tied to get me to get my donor to do the program.  When I explained I wouldn't be using a known donor she suggested I use the internet to find a husband! Um no thanks! Not to mention she didn't even try to find out if I had a husband, wife or partner already!


----------

